# Orbea Orca is in the Collection!



## 8bit_marlon (Oct 19, 2013)

After a lot of test riding, contemplating and comparing I made my decision and ordered my Orbea Orca with Rival! It won out against several choices including Cannondale Super6, Cervelo R3 and Specialized Tarmac. Geometry and price were the final decision makers. 

I couldn't be happier! The price is going to allow for me to make some nice and key upgrades for my upcoming triathlons and centuries. Made some quick fit adjustments after building it up yesterday, and looking to take it for a longish ride today and tweak after I get a better feel for it.

This is my 2nd road bike and already this feels much smoother than my old ('94) road bike.


----------



## 8bit_marlon (Oct 19, 2013)

*Super excited!*

I got to doing more tweaks on it.. the "brifters" are level now, that was my sloppy and excited initial assembly.

But took it out on it's first ride today.. it was so smooth that I don't know if I'll ever ride my old bike unless it's on the trainer!

The SRAM hoods are super comfortable, but one thing I didn't anticipate was being blown around by the wind like I was today. I was out riding in 25 to 45 mph winds with gusts of 60 to 70, my Garmin was blowing up with weather alerts the entire ride. 

25c tires are going to be a must, the wheels along with 23c Rubino's are ok for training but I'll have to get proper race day wheels and rubber. The Apex crank was ok, but I think SRAM Force is going to be on the short list as well along with Force brake calipers. Overall the bike is a great value, and very happy with the purchase! Can't wait to put more miles on it than my car!


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice looking bike. Not too many Orbea posters around these parts. Nice to have more input on the brand.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice Orca! I just ordered an Orca Bronze Di2 in anthracite. Cannot wait to get it. I love the looks and the group set on the bike. Thinking about throwing on some HED Ardennes FR wheels to replace the Aksiums.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, Nice Bike! I have the same frame and wanted to build it with Campagnolo Record. I was wondering what size of BB did you use? This is my first BB30 frame, so i'm not really familiar with the set up, I was wondering if you could give me some suggestions. thanks!


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Love that color scheme! Looks awefully familar!


----------



## 8bit_marlon (Oct 19, 2013)

mtsheron said:


> Love that color scheme! Looks awefully familar!


Yeah, maybe one day it'll grow up and look as cool as yours!


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

8bit_marlon said:


> Yeah, maybe one day it'll grow up and look as cool as yours!


Well yours is identical. I just added a bit of bling. I really could have been happy with the stock configuration but I have a compulsive issue and can't help myself but it comes at a cost!:smilewinkgrin:


----------

